

We Need the NBN [video] - samuellevy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRPnLTwVlXU

======
samuellevy
I hold out hope that even if the LNP wins tomorrow's Australian election,
enough coverage of the actual cost of losing the NBN will sway them to maybe
keep the plans mostly intact.

It's unlikely, but one can hope.

